# Im only going to be able to post in the private members section as



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

husband just told me he was reading my posts after he said he wouldnt. So I will repond to posts but not request any advice from the public forum anylonger. Thanks for all you help. I asked if instead of getting hurt and mad and think Im lying if he could see that this is how it is from my side of the relationship... and use it instead to motivate change. He said he doesnt see our relationship that way, nope.

See you on the other board!


----------

